# Resod or Rehab



## jenuster (Feb 17, 2019)

This is my front lawn which some point last year went from a healthy lawn to on life support. I'm not sure if it was some sort of fungus or the fact that too much weed and feed was applied. Ever since last June, I've been trying to get the grass to grow back. From reading the forums here, it seems like Bermuda should grow back pretty well however it's been a slow progress.

I'm concerned about all the bare spots and was wondering if this is a lawn that can be fixed or if I need to re-sod. I'm staying away from feed and weed this summer but other than that I don't have much of a plan. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Bermuda can fill that back in, in no time!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just be applying a good high nitrogen fertilizer and making sure it's getting plenty of water. Mowing more often will help a lot also with it filling in and thickening up.

I think the weed n feed probably did more harm than good if you were applying it in the Summer time.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

damage could have also been due to army worms. There was a bad wave of army worms last year and if they went unnoticed/untreated they could devastate a lawn in no time.


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

What weed n feed did you use? Most of the products in the Houston area are geared towards St. Augustine grass and can severely stunt bermuda.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I see some foot traffic areas unless I'm mistaken


----------



## jenuster (Feb 17, 2019)

pintail45 said:


> What weed n feed did you use? Most of the products in the Houston area are geared towards St. Augustine grass and can severely stunt bermuda.


I used the Bayer Weed and Feed listed here: https://www.bioadvanced.com/products/lawn-care/3-1-weed-feed-southern-lawns


----------



## pintail45 (Apr 26, 2018)

I used the Bayer Weed and Feed listed here: https://www.bioadvanced.com/products/lawn-care/3-1-weed-feed-southern-lawns
[/quote]

Shouldn't be any problem then, I was afraid you used something with atrazine.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

jenuster said:


> pintail45 said:
> 
> 
> > What weed n feed did you use? Most of the products in the Houston area are geared towards St. Augustine grass and can severely stunt bermuda.
> ...


How often and how long were you applying the Weed n Feed last year?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I cannot endorse that product for a lawn in thin or poor condition. Bayer Weed and Feed contains Indaziflam(Specticle). Indaziflam is one of the most severe root inhibitors among the Preemergents. I use Specticle only on lawns that are completely filled in, not having any other issues, and have a problem with Goosegrass or Crabgrass. It is not an application I do mindlessly.

Moving forward. A soil test is a good idea to see what you need to add or what elements are in excess. Mowing makes or breaks Bermuda. It responds positively to being reel cut often and low. Lastly, selective weed control that does not further harm roots


----------



## jenuster (Feb 17, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> jenuster said:
> 
> 
> > pintail45 said:
> ...


I actually only applied it once last year in April...and then the grass started to get worse and worse, By July, it was really bad. I also think I put way too much application. This time around, I'm not going to weed n feed; just going to do spot treatments to control the weed.


----------



## jenuster (Feb 17, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> I cannot endorse that product for a lawn in thin or poor condition. Bayer Weed and Feed contains Indaziflam(Specticle). Indaziflam is one of the most severe root inhibitors among the Preemergents. I use Specticle only on lawns that are completely filled in, not having any other issues, and have a problem with Goosegrass or Crabgrass. It is not an application I do mindlessly.
> 
> Moving forward. A soil test is a good idea to see what you need to add or what elements are in excess. Mowing makes or breaks Bermuda. It responds positively to being reel cut often and low. Lastly, selective weed control that does not further harm roots


Agreed, I won't be using the Weed and Feed anytime soon. Just going to do spot treatments moving forward. Would you recommend doing a soil test of only samples from the front lawn? The backyard is fine so I wasn't sure if I would need to include samples from my entire lawn or not.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would recommend getting one of each so you know what you are dealing with from the get go and depending on how different the reports come back you can make different plans for each area.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd do three tests. Front and back yard in good areas, and one in that bare patch. For $6 it would be good to know if anything else is going on there.


----------



## jenuster (Feb 17, 2019)

While taking soil samples, I noticed most of the bare areas have really compacted soil. I took a picture and a close up of one of the chunks. Do I need to loosen up the soil in these areas and perhaps add some top soil?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

jenuster said:


> While taking soil samples, I noticed most of the bare areas have really compacted soil. I took a picture and a close up of one of the chunks. Do I need to loosen up the soil in these areas and perhaps add some top soil?


That really isn't compacted, it's just what happens to black gumbo clay when it dries out.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Spammage said:


> jenuster said:
> 
> 
> > While taking soil samples, I noticed most of the bare areas have really compacted soil. I took a picture and a close up of one of the chunks. Do I need to loosen up the soil in these areas and perhaps add some top soil?
> ...


This...

I was going to reply with "welcome to east Texas soil".

@jenuster if your soil is as bad as mine it's almost impossible to pull a decent sized core and even more impossible (impossibler?) to get the "soil" out of the probe.


----------



## jenuster (Feb 17, 2019)

@Spammage @Kicker - Thanks did not know that! Do you think once I turn on the sprinklers it will soften up those areas? I'm just trying to figure out if I need to do anything in these areas to get the grass to grow back.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

barring any large rocks or debris under the surface and being heavily shaded, those areas should fill in once the bermuda comes into it's prime. a little fertilizer and good watering practices should have those areas filled in in no time.

that's my 2 cents, anyway.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Kicker said:


> barring any large rocks or debris under the surface and being heavily shaded, those areas should fill in once the bermuda comes into it's prime. a little fertilizer and good watering practices should have those areas filled in in no time.
> 
> that's my 2 cents, anyway.


I agree. You may have to put a soaker on the dry/cracked areas to get them to soften. Let them dry enough to be workable (meaning not sticky/slick - think molding clay), and lightly rake the surface to break up the crust layer.


----------

